# Ibanez RG customisation/refinishing projet (picstory)



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi folks! 

I decided to start my own customisation projet! So I bought an Ibanez RG3EX1 (I was looking for a fixed bridge instrument). Here's the picstory. Please note I had acces to my father's tool and to my father (he's a skilled woodworker). 











Sweet isn't it? As soon as I got the axe, I removed every part (electronics, hardware, body and neck). The hard work started with the neck. I sanded down the finish from the back and headstock, and removed enought wood from the back to bring it to _Prestige_ specs (17mm at 2nd fret, 19mm at 12th fret), but with a rounder shape (less flat? _Prestige_ necks feel kinda too flat). Then the back of the neck was finished with Gunstock wax, and sanded with 1000 grit sandpaper for ultimate slickness! 























Yeah I had to fill up the neck screw holes as they were very, very shitty! And what about a little scallop? 
















Nice hen? Unfortunately, I managed to scratch some frets in the process... 

The work on the body was quite more difficult. The damn binding on the body was shit, so I ended up sanding the sides of the body so down that it completely removed the binding. So now my body is smaller, and lighter  BTW basswood is fucking ugly. 











You see me coming with that filled neck pickup hole? Ok now NEED MOAR WOODS!!! Bubinga time!










Heavy law books will help the wood stay straight! 







2 weeks of drying in a damn dry place in between newspaper sheets, then time to choose the pieces, and glue them on the body and headstock. 










(oh yeah, Graphteck nut)







Time to cut the bubinga veneer top (had a hard time):


----------



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2011)

The body, sides and cavity cut : 







I needed a control cavity cover, so I decided to make one (pictures shows the bubinga cativy cover glued (3 pieces), sanded and tung oiled)












Now I only need to apply 3 more coats of tung oil all over the body, and add the hardware (courtesy of White_Cluster), and a NICE gold covered DiMarzio Tone Zone! Gold Sperzel looking tuners, gold screws, gold pickup ring, gold jackplate, gold knob, gold gotoh bridge, gold dunlop straplocks DiMarzio 500k volume, switchcraft jack and vintage clothcovered wiring. Some minor parts have still to arrive yet. 








I will post picture when the oiling process will be over, and finally when the guitar will be put back together. LEAVE COMMENTS!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 17, 2011)

That's going to be beautiful man.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking awesome David. 
Why the TZ and not something a little more aggresive?


----------



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Looking awesome David.
> Why the TZ and not something a little more aggresive?


 

I always loved the fat tone of the Tone Zone, and the way its mids push the front end of an amp. Plus I had the possibility to get it with a gold cover. If it does not sound as good as I want, I may go the Warpig way.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2011)

Delicious. Already making me salivate.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great job man. Looks beautiful!
Great choice with the tonezone btw.


----------



## jwatso89 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love me some bubinga thatll be one sexy axe once its assembled


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 17, 2011)

That will be really cool


----------



## conorreich (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow 


Glad someone put it to good use


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think production Ibanez axes spoiled any love I might have had for bubinga. But this looks pretty good....very blackmachine-esque, if I may say so.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product 

How exactly do you sand down the neck? I'd love for my RG321 to feel like my old RG520's...I might actually play it then lol.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> How exactly do you sand down the neck? I'd love for my RG321 to feel like my old RG520's...I might actually play it then lol.


 

I'm not sure I really understand your question, but here's my method : 

First, I used big grain sandpaper like 80-100 grit and remove all the finish from the back of the neck. Make sure to tape the sides and top of the fretboard with masking tape to protect it. Also remove the neck from the body (you will protect the body). Make sure the neck stays in place and does not move. 

Then, I used the same grit of sandpaper to remove wood from the back of the neck. I always sand with a nice, big piece of sandpaper, from the heel to the headstock, and during the process I feel the neck with my hand to make sure everything is nice and round, and that there is no noticable "hole" or bumps on the neck. I also use a long, metal ruler to check if the neck still has a straight profile. Make sure to not only sand the center of the back of the neck, or you'll get a flat neck with hard edges. Use a new piece of sandpaper every now and then (when needed!)

When you are fully satisfied with the shape of your neck, proceed to fine sanding. First, 200 grit, then 400, 600 and finally 1000 grit. In between each grit make sure you clean the wood nicely with a clean cloth. I also use wood alcohol for maximum cleaning. 

Apply finish. Play. Enjoy.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool. I've never done any type of woodworking, so it was a very ignorant question I know hehe. I have a friend who should be able to do this, so I'll direct him to this thread  Thanks!


----------



## Underworld (Jan 17, 2011)

The first thing I made related to woodworking was... sanding down a neck! Just work slowly and you'll get good results. You can always buy a 50$ shit localy to practice too. 

It is better to do it by yourself as only you knows what you like best in terms of neck shape.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 1, 2011)

FINAL RESULT : 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ngd-something-little-special.html#post2321488


----------



## Underworld (May 23, 2011)

This guitar is now for sale 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/158718-ibanez-rg-heavily-modified.html


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 24, 2011)

that will look so much better


----------

